# Dilemma!



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I suffer from something, plumber related lets say. So for those who suffer the same thing, do you have any idea where i can find longer tshirts in the 2XL or XL sizes locally?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I think there is a big & tall in coquitlam center? Eddie bauer also sells "tall" sizes.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i thought they were dresswear only


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

neven said:


> i thought they were dresswear only


I'm not sure of this exact location but I know I have found some "fun" and casual shirts/t shirts for Drew at the Big & Tall out in Ontario. I keep meaning to go to the one here. He is 6'4" and really hates shirts that are too short. They are not cheap but not cheap material either and stand up well to a lot of washings so worth it.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Rob: You need a few more tanks to maintain to keep fit. That should also cut down your fund for snacks and beer. Let's see if your wife will buy that.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Keri's right. Big n Tall had Ts and other casual wear last time I went in. Expensive, though. 

I have a friend who buys clothes for her 5X son; I'll ask her where else she goes.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

The frustrating part I have found about big and tall is that for the most part its made for exactly that BIG and TALL, I am 6'6, and am not a rail, but also not what you would consider big, so its next to impossible finding the large/extra large sizes in the length I need. I found some brands are better than others for length, and as much as I am not the type to shop there, skate shop t-shirts are usually longer than a typical tshirt you would find elsewhere.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I notice that this season Timberland is selling shirts that appear to be longer in style. They're casual and really nice-looking. I've seen them at Sears just inside the mall door in the basement men's department, downtown.

I don't mean to make you laugh, but have you considered wearing a night-shirt as a shirt? I was in the Bay's men's pyjama department and saw a number of long plaid shirts that went down to a little above the knee. They were for sleeping in but why not wear them as shirts? They were less expensive than shirts, too, and cotton.

If all else fails, then I recommend some really humorous boxer shorts in bright colours, amply-enough cut to come up to your waist even when you are bending into cupboards, etc.

Someone with the same issue (tall but not wide) discussed it online with several recommendations you might find helpful: T-shirts for tall, thin men « Tempus Fugit by Mark Jaquith


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Well I'm only 6'2" but definately fat, so ill give big and tall a shot
Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have same problem finding clothes that fit as I am both fat and tall lol. I find Walmart alright at times for the bigger shirts, usually can find 3x there. My carhart work pants I get at marks I usually have to get ordered in.

Sent from my Acer Liquid using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

old navy has a "big" section now ... inexpensive but nice cotton t-shirts ...


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Try Winners, GAP, Old Navy...
I've seen $5 t-shirts in those sizes at Winners before.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

my friend says Lands End has longer cut Ts that aren't uber wide. They need to be ordered for you, though.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Rob, you know I'm only 5'11", but the last time I was trying to buy t-shirts @ Midland Liquidators, it seemed everything they had was waaay to long for me. I bought them anyway for work. They pass my crotch, and I wear a Large.
They were around $4-5 each - Navy, Gray, White - nice and boring for dirty work.
Kingsway, just West of Knight Street


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Another place to look is at Champs sports. I've gotten $2 shirts in those sizes.

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------

